# Java Fern turning brown?



## mistergreen

nutrients?


----------



## Burks

Not dosing any nutrients but my stocklist is:

12 White Clouds
6 Curvicep Cichlids
12 (or so) < 1" Plecos (grow out since the tank does get sunlight, so algae heaven on one side)
5 Skunk Cories

Sort of figured there was enough nutrients from the fish waste, since I had fewer fish before and the Java flourished.


----------



## Moody636

I'd try dosing some nutrients and see if that helps any...


----------



## elihanover

Did you move them recently? They may be in shock, in which case they should come back sooner or later. It could also be a Potassium deficiency.


----------



## plantbrain

They turn black and brown from a lack of CO2.
Excel will not do it. Too much light also. Excel is okay with lower light.

I've got massive amounts of this plant in several tanks and have for several years. It's pretty nutrient tolerant, but the CO2/light, that is the main issue for this plant and for most issues.

Work on that.









Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Burks

So knock down the light and go with CO2? Gotcha.

Odd how all this started only a few months ago, even before I moved (about three months ago). *shrugs*. Whatever.


----------



## Burks

I've since added DIY CO2 (using wine yeast) into an old crummy Aquaclear powerhead I had sitting around. The mist is awesome. I get bubbles from side to side. 

In the week this has been running I am already seeing a difference in the plants. The brown is starting to go away, the green is much brighter, and oddly my fish are more colorful. 

I still have the 96w PC above the tank but I raised it up to 6" off the tank. My light for my other tank with the 65w hasn't come in yet.


----------



## adrianng1996

i also have this problem with my java fern...so i just need to knock down the light?....or maybe its my temperature...its quite warm...as in 29C


----------



## musicmarn1

*Stunning !*

:fish1:


thats a stunning java fern tank !! i also have brown java fern, doesnt look like his (top) gone brown on tops of leaves, so thats a lack of CO2? or too much light? hmm seemed to get worse when i put it in the lower light tank, though that was less stocked with fish too. 






plantbrain said:


> They turn black and brown from a lack of CO2.
> Excel will not do it. Too much light also. Excel is okay with lower light.
> 
> I've got massive amounts of this plant in several tanks and have for several years. It's pretty nutrient tolerant, but the CO2/light, that is the main issue for this plant and for most issues.
> 
> Work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


----------



## AdamC13

not to hijack but while were on the topic I have a windelov java fern where only the skinny tips where it branches out like a trident turn brown (all the rest is dark green and healthy looking) is there something I can do to prevent that or a way to trim it off without affecting the plant?


----------

